# females in heat-scent radius?



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy has been driving me batty the last 3 days. He does not want to stay in the house at all, he wants to be outside. He's never outside alone. He's going outside & running around the yard with his nose in the air...like he wants to enhale as much as he can. Then his nose is to the ground and he's on a mission, jerky movements, running the perimeter of the property, then he will whine a little. 

When he's in the house he's pawing at the door to go out. He's not crated at night & has been the last two nights because he's pawing at the door to go out at 2, 3 & 4am...which is just weird for him. At first I was taking him out thinking he had to potty, but no he wants to sniff.

Our property backs a heavy wooded area, so I was thinking maybe critters were coming in the yard that he was smelling? Then I thought about maybe there is a female in heat somewhere?? I don't have females so am clueless about this. We live in a pretty romote area & I know most of the dogs on our street, most are males with the exception of a senior lab. 

If he smells a female, how far out can their scent go? Does this sound like what he smells? We have been in training class when a female was coming into heat and he didn't really pay her any mind.


----------



## horsegirl (Aug 11, 2010)

My knowledge is limited, but with my bitch and my male , there is only four maybe five days of her heat cycle that my male is inconsolable. As far as how far a scent can travel , sorry I am clueless. With what you describe there could very well be a bitch in heat somewhere near . My male is completely bezerk for those few days , he cannot concentrate on anything , does not eat , howls and wines constantly. It is a real pain I agree. Oh about the training class, depending how far into heat the bitch is he may not care. Like I said previously there is only a specific number of days in which the bitch is fertle and the males know when, Usually it is towards the end of thier cycle.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ah-ha thanks for the info & I'm relieved to hear his out of body experience should be ending soon!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Some people say that males can scent a female in heat for up to 3 mile radius. My girl is about to go into heat and my male is salivating/drooling so much that he forms puddles whenever he sniffs her :crazy:

Has he been drooling excessively? Does he have more frequent *ahem* excitements? Is he howling? That's usually my sign that there's a female around in heat because Whiskey will start drooling, howling, whining, getting erections and mounting. I usually just put a stop to the mounting with corrections and let the poor guy wait it out.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Some people say that males can scent a female in heat for up to 3 mile radius. My girl is about to go into heat and my male is salivating/drooling so much that he forms puddles whenever he sniffs her :crazy:
> 
> Has he been drooling excessively? Does he have more frequent *ahem* excitements? Is he howling? That's usually my sign that there's a female around in heat because Whiskey will start drooling, howling, whining, getting erections and mounting. I usually just put a stop to the mounting with corrections and let the poor guy wait it out.


Actually yes a little drooling. No howling, but whining a little, he's never mounted. About the erections..other than his "red rocked" sticking out (which it does often ever since he was a pup!)...I'm not sure if I have ever seen him with an erection or the other *ahem*?? :help:

He's our only dog & will be two in March.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea then it certainly isn't that bad. Just need to wait it out I bet. Maybe the female is far enough away to not elicit too strong of a response

I've known dogs that go off food and sit there howling day and night. Thank your stars it hasn't come to that!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

qbchottu said:


> Yea then it certainly isn't that bad. Just need to wait it out I bet. Maybe the female is far enough away to not elicit too strong of a response
> 
> I've known dogs that go off food and sit there howling day and night. Thank your stars it hasn't come to that!


Oh sheesh! Yes, I do feel lucky then!


----------

